# Washed And Waxed...winterizing To Follow



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Took advantage of a 70 degree November day and washed and waxed both the truck and camper. I may land several blows to my wife's head tonight in reflex 'wax on wax off' hand motions. Winterizing to follow this week, just didn't have the gas for it today. BTW this came after driving home 2 1/2 hrs in the morning from Carlisle PA following a fraternity reunion weekend







(and that ain't coffee in my mug) . Great to see the guys again but I am whupped.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We winterized last weekend just in time for IDA














BUT also in time for a 70 degree day today!
































Wax on...Wax off....Mr. Miagi never gets old...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Took advantage of a 70 degree November day and washed and waxed both the truck and camper. I may land several blows to my wife's head tonight in reflex 'wax on wax off' hand motions. Winterizing to follow this week, just didn't have the gas for it today. BTW this came after driving home 2 1/2 hrs in the morning from Carlisle PA following a fraternity reunion weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And sitting in church today...I told the wife we should call you all and plan ...... just one more trip


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Took advantage of a 70 degree November day and washed and waxed both the truck and camper. I may land several blows to my wife's head tonight in reflex 'wax on wax off' hand motions. Winterizing to follow this week, just didn't have the gas for it today. BTW this came after driving home 2 1/2 hrs in the morning from Carlisle PA following a fraternity reunion weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And sitting in church today...I told the wife we should call you all and plan ...... just one more trip








[/quote]

He did say it hasn't been winterized yet and there is nothing wrong with taking a nice shiny clean camper out. Makes for nice pictures.

Jim


----------

